

Ask HN: Are you working on an iPad application? - shafqat

Are you either working on a new iPad application or working on an iPad version of your existing app?<p>Anyone here actually have an app included in the iPad launch?
======
keefe
<http://news.ycombinator.com/newpoll>

No, I'm not working on anything for iPad.

